# SUPER SHOW GIRLS LAS VEGAS 06



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

MAN DIDNT SEE TO MANY, YA I WAS THERE FOR A FEW HOURS, THERE WAS ALOT OF PEOPLE , BUT ALOT OUTSIDE....AT 40 BUCKS A HEAD :0 BUT I DID CATCH A FEW,,,,,,,,,,,,SEXYiA WAS LOOKIN SUPER HOTT...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

see what plastic surgery does folks
:thumbsup:

id fuck believe it


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

TEXAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I SEE YOU PINKY, MAN


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

THE CHICKS WERE TOO PASSED OUT FROM THE NIGHT BEFORE MAYBE. HUGE PARTYS ERR WHERE.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 9 2006, 03:47 PM~6335555
> *THE CHICKS WERE TOO PASSED OUT FROM THE NIGHT BEFORE MAYBE. HUGE PARTYS ERR WHERE.
> *


IN THE 15 YEARS IVE BEEN GOING TO VEGAS , THAT SHIT WAS DEAD.....DEAD DEAD......VEGAS WASNT CRACKIN ITS TIME TO BRING THE SUPER SHOW BACK TO CALI


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SCARE FACE GINA :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

SUPER SHOW WASNT EVEN ALL THAT!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lifestyle wasnt there


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 9 2006, 04:16 PM~6336024
> *SUPER SHOW WASNT EVEN ALL THAT!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


They need to bring that shit back to "LA" :thumbsup:,the Los Angeles super shows were the shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 9 2006, 07:13 PM~6335714
> *
> *


whats up with the glove?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 9 2006, 08:03 PM~6337527
> *
> *


"MAN" stop showing that fucking "DIKE" :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: aint nobody want to see that "SHE MAN" :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/quote]
thats my girl...you rock....... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 9 2006, 06:05 PM~6336657
> *whats up with the glove?
> *


Is he cold? :dunno:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2006, 12:54 AM~6338206
> *Is he cold?  :dunno:
> *


I was wearing 2 t-shirts. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 10:54 PM~6338206
> *Is he cold?  :dunno:
> *


Nah,Mr Capone is the president of the Michael Jackson fan club :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2006, 01:12 AM~6338256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2006, 02:36 AM~6338317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that guerra fuckd it up


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/quote]
maybe its not the best pic but she kinda looks like Skeletor with no muscles. maybe its the lighting cuz she looks alot different in other pics i have seen


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 11 2006, 02:26 AM~6345163
> *she kinda looks like Skeletor with no muscles.*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Oct 9 2006, 08:03 PM~6337527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they were guys. :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Fine as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 11:54 PM~6338206
> *Is he cold?  :dunno:
> *


man! you guy"s dont know nothing,it"s vegas in october it"s cold out there,next year i'm wearing my beenie and my pendelton, so i could look like a crazy vato loco e-que ese, look at me homes :roflmao: :twak:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

what no more pics????


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

.....BIG LOKOTE POSTED UP BY MY WAGON


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

...............................................................BIG LOKOTE POSTED UP BY THE WAGON CHILLIN


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

............................BIG LOKOTE POSTED UP CHILLIN BY THE WAGON


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 9 2006, 05:48 PM~6336593
> *They need to bring that shit back to "LA" :thumbsup:,the Los Angeles super shows were the shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea they were :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## honey_702 (Oct 17, 2006)

:biggrin:









~My homie and I~











My homie ~ the cars owner ~ and me(honey_702) at myspace and cpixel.com


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

heres a little somethin sumthin


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THERE WERE SOME HERE>>>  CHEK IT OUT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Oct 9 2006, 03:29 PM~6335427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMM.................


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

CHECK OUT MINE :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=292978


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Oct 12 2006, 12:48 AM~6352139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


girls dont listen to this fool keep drinking that water.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jusdipn (Sep 21, 2006)

ttt


----------

